# Unna boot 29580 and 29581



## ANGELA MARIE ENGLISH (Mar 22, 2010)

UNNA BOOT(29580)  AND UNNA WRAP(29581) WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE? It seem like to meet that they both  have the same meaning. What make it different?


----------



## gost (Mar 24, 2010)

The Unna boot (29580) is semi-rigid, made of zinc-oxide paste, gelatin and bandages while 29581 is multiple layers of elastic bandages only or an elastic compression "sock" can be used with the bandages.


----------

